# christmas and my psycho drama queen wife



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

Here it is Cristmas Eve and my wife has not talked to our kids since Monday when she had the gall to lay a guilt trip on them . She told them they had to start making a better effort to spend time with her. 
She just doesn't get it.

1. It's not about her, it's about the piece of trailer park trash she lives with. The kids refuse to go there or have anything to do with him
2. It is not the kid's responsibility to fix their relationship with their mother....it's hers. She did this. She needs to fix it.

I'm so sick and tired of this b****. All she ever thinks about is herself. She doesn't care about the kid's feelings, only her own. She feels sorry for herself. She asked the kids to come to her house on Boxing Day and all four said no. Sucks to be her. So here we are: still no idea when they will see her or exchange gifts with her. When she left me I said I wanted her to be happy. Right now I hope she has a miserable, torturous, lonely Christmas and reflects on all the hurt she's caused. SHe deserves whatever she gets.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

You should put this aside for now. You have four kids and Christmas holidays coming up. Try and focus on having as good a time as you can with your kids. Let your wife be. 

I'm in a somewhat similar situation with my husband in that he's not being involved with us or making a commitment to spend tonight or tomorrow with us. I've decided not to obsess and give him his space. If he shows up, that's fine. If not, that's fine too. We'll have a great holiday regardless. 

Try to keep a positive view and make this a nice Christmas for you and your kids. They deserve at least one parent who cares and makes that effort, don't they?


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

Freak On a Leash said:


> You should put this aside for now. You have four kids and Christmas holidays coming up. Try and focus on having as good a time as you can with your kids. Let your wife be.
> 
> I'm in a somewhat similar situation with my husband in that he's not being involved with us or making a commitment to spend tonight or tomorrow with us. I've decided not to obsess and give him his space. If he shows up, that's fine. If not, that's fine too. We'll have a great holiday regardless.
> 
> Try to keep a positive view and make this a nice Christmas for you and your kids. They deserve at least one parent who cares and makes that effort, don't they?


Oh I have every intention of letting her be. I want nothing to do with her and her neurosis. I'm not fixing this for her. Me and the kids have been planning for Christmas for a while now. We're ready. Quiet evening at home tonight, just the youngest and me. I'm looking forward to a great day with them tomorrow and my parents/siblings. Their mom was invited to come here Christmas morning to open gifts and have our traditional big breakfast, but she declined I guess. She never answered either way. Clearly the maggot she's with is not welcome. Maybe that's the problem, but she's pretty damn stupid if she thinks I'd actually welcome that into my house.


----------

